# Overclocking help



## landstad (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey. 

I have now tried to over clocked my computer using amdcatalyst/overdrive.  

Normal it's 3.3 ghz - and amd catalyst say it's clocked to 3.8 ghz.

But when i run Cpu speed test, it says 3.3ghz...

can anyone tell me if it are clocked or not

anyone here know OC genie ? 
and if it's a way to clock only Prossesor through oc genie.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 7, 2015)

landstad said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have now tried to over clocked my computer using amdcatalyst/overdrive.
> 
> ...



that is one dodgy speed testing program you've got there, use cpu-z


----------



## landstad (Mar 7, 2015)

cheesy999 said:


> that is one dodgy speed testing program you've got there, use cpu-z



okey, i'll try that and comeback/edit this reply.  thanks



_*EDIT:*_

*seems like cpu-z did the trick, it say 3,8. so guess it works.*


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 7, 2015)

landstad said:


> okey, i'll try that and comeback/edit this reply.  thanks



It's the spelling errors that make me think it might be of questionable quality


----------



## landstad (Mar 7, 2015)

cheesy999 said:


> It's the spelling errors that make me think it might be of questionable quality



Have asked this question before, but can't remember/find my old thread.

Whats the name of the program that can make me test the OC? ( Double windowed, Red )


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 7, 2015)

landstad said:


> Have asked this question before, but can't remember/find my old thread.
> 
> Whats the name of the program that can make me test the OC? ( Double windowed, Red )



OCCT?


----------



## landstad (Mar 7, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> OCCT?


Yes =)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2015)

Do plenty of reading, there are some excellent guides if you simply google your specs with the word overclock after it.

a few clicks found this....i havent watched it....just found it for you









You will get a lot more pleasure and insight if you do some research first.

It is lots of fun as most members will confirm and there are definitely better options than overdrive.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 7, 2015)

You could have conformed the actual speed of your cpu by looking in the bios. The BIOS never lies.


----------



## landstad (Mar 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Do plenty of reading, there are some excellent guides if you simply google your specs with the word overclock after it.
> 
> a few clicks found this....i havent watched it....just found it for you
> 
> ...




This was usefull, but i have a qustion, Can i make a new thread about how to use Command center (msi) and oc genie ?

I know i should search on youtube/google, but i just hate that.

Or should I stay on this thread ?


*EDIT:* I read that OC genie is not stable, and I can confirm that, i got BSOD with that.
Then i wonder, amd catalyst clocked my cpu to 3.9 then it shuted down.
And i turned it back to 3.8 and it seems fine, but gonna stress test it tho.
my question is, Is amd overdrive a good software tho, like you showed me that dude on youtube manage to get 4ghz.

I could do i through bios, but then i will need some expertise help.

Processor:AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1100T Processor, 3300 Mhz, 6 core
Motherboard:MSI 970 GAMING
Cooling:Kuhler H2o 620
Memory:Crucial DDR3 BallistiX Sport 1600MHz 16GB (4GB4),


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 7, 2015)

landstad said:


> This was usefull, but i have a qustion, Can i make a new thread about how to use Command center (msi) and oc genie ?
> 
> I know i should search on youtube/google, but i just hate that.
> 
> Or should I stay on this thread ?



Still applies to your overclocking so I would say keep it in the thread.


----------



## landstad (Mar 7, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> Still applies to your overclocking so I would say keep it in the thread.



Look at my edit in the former reply.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 7, 2015)

you do not need expert help, you are capable of doing this yourself ............. ffs if i can do it, any one can and get pleasure from it. 

  Seriously dude do some background or this thread will go the same way as your thread from a couple of weeks ago.

People here are more than happy to help but you must help yourself too.

I could tell you what to try with your clocks but......................


----------



## landstad (Mar 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> you do not need expert help, you are capable of doing this yourself ............. ffs if i can do it, any one can and get pleasure from it.
> 
> Seriously dude do some background or this thread will go the same way as your thread from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Allrigth  i'll read some.


EDIT:

Do you know how i set amd overdrive in to default, manage to make it default at 3.8 ghz, but it wont run stable, and I cant find out how to change it back to 3.3ghz

And yes, I tried google 

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> And yes, I tried google



Its official TPU is better than Google  


Why do you want to O/C that chip anyway if you dont know what you are doing ? 


CPU world told me this..........dude if i can find this stuff i am sure that you can.

AMD Phenom II 1100T is an incremental upgrade of the 1090T model. The 1100T has 3.3 GHz rated core frequency and 3.7 GHz Turbo Core frequency, both of which are 100 MHz higher than on the 1090T part. Clock multiplier on the 1100T is unlocked, as a result the processor can be easily overclocked by raising the multiplier in BIOS. The CPU has 6 MB L3 cache and fits 125W thermal envelope. Remaining features of this six-core model are identical to other X6 CPUs.

newegg advertised it like this........
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103913

read through the specs, ask yourself " i wonder what that means".......Turbo core for example, google it.


toms reviews are good, the forums arent.    (IMO)

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/phenom-ii-x6-1100t-thuban-amd,review-32065-8.html


Please dont do anything with your voltages 

You can reset everything by doing this
https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...spv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=how to remove a cmos battery

unplug the pc first


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 8, 2015)

TBH I wouldn't even overclock that CPU, it will work fine with your card and 19'' or soon 24'' screen. Before you'll be ready to upgrade the entire system you can crank things up and see how far you can take it. But other that that learning this stuff cant hurt.

You can also take a look at this:
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=446&threadid=182175&enterthread=y

3.8 GHz seems to be pretty decent.


----------



## st2000 (Mar 8, 2015)

just my 5 cents about msi OC genie(got a second version)
it OCing all components(both ram and cpu)
when i OC manualy - i get higher temps than OCing with genie
the only minus is genie doesnt downscale clock at low usage CPU(frequency will be maxed all the time)
never got BSODs when i was using OC genie
afterall - if you're newbie to OC, OC genie can help to OC right(manualy i get about 5-7% more and system wasnt 100% stable and my 33°C became 43°C in idle comparing to OC with genie)

PS:may be cause i got nonK intel?
and how can i help you with comand center - i think it's nicely done with no misunderstanding


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have never trusted software overclocking programs (maybe just to give me an idea what's the maximum clock i should expect). Overclock with your bios.

 Long story short, disable turbo and cool and quiet and start increasing the multiplier until you cant get in windows. When that starts to happen, up your voltage until it does (Rule of thumb Vcore + 10% should be fine with good cooling). When you have reached the desired speed or the maximum stable frequency you can boot into windows, start stress testing with OCCT and / or Prime. Normally you will have to decrease the multiplier by 1-2 points to have them run stable overnight. Monitor your temperatures also all the time to make sure the system is not overheating


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

st2000 said:


> just my 5 cents about msi OC genie(got a second version)
> it OCing all components(both ram and cpu)
> when i OC manualy - i get higher temps than OCing with genie
> the only minus is genie doesnt downscale clock at low usage CPU(frequency will be maxed all the time)
> ...



Okey, i tried oc genie it clocked up to 3.8 ghz then i got bsod, ram failure. when i was ingame (csgo).
oc genie have sevral profiles i can use i see, but i'm courious on what I can manage to do in bios. so i'll try that like @krusha03 said.
but i see now you can raise multiplier in command center also raise mhz.(only)
I do only want to oc my cpu, cause i'm gonna get another one soon(when this one dont work or get slower- or when I
got ome money to spare)


but i read on a forum two guys where saying my motherboard msi gaming 970, was a low end board, and not good for overclocking.
can someone deny/confirm that ?





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its official TPU is better than Google
> 
> 
> Why do you want to O/C that chip anyway if you dont know what you are doing ?
> ...


Good stuff there bruh.

I want to oc my cpu to get better reaction time in windows and stuff, instant reaction is what i want, hate delay's - more is better! rigth?
Yes, i have found some stuff.  but like you said "Its official TPU is better than Google "


so simply i'll try go for 3.7-3.8 by up my multiplier.

you say  "*Please dont do anything with your voltages  " *what's the reason for that ? and at witch point should I start tweaking the voltages.?




krusha03 said:


> I have never trusted software overclocking programs (maybe just to give me an idea what's the maximum clock i should expect). Overclock with your bios.
> 
> Long story short, disable turbo and cool and quiet and start increasing the multiplier until you cant get in windows. When that starts to happen, up your voltage until it does (Rule of thumb Vcore + 10% should be fine with good cooling). When you have reached the desired speed or the maximum stable frequency you can boot into windows, start stress testing with OCCT and / or Prime. Normally you will have to decrease the multiplier by 1-2 points to have them run stable overnight. Monitor your temperatures also all the time to make sure the system is not overheating



I can see why.

Okey, i'll try that.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> but i read on a forum two guys where saying my motherboard msi gaming 970, was a low end board, and not good for overclocking.
> can someone deny/confirm that ?



That's complete and utter bullshit, it's one of the best 970 boards out there for overclocking as it has 6+2 phases and a beefy vrm heatsink



landstad said:


> I want to oc my cpu to get better reaction time in windows and stuff, instant reaction is what i want, hate delay's - more is better! rigth?


For windows reaction time an SSD will make a noticable difference. Overclocking the CPU not so much.



landstad said:


> so simply i'll try go for 3.7-3.8 by up my multiplier.



Yes, read my post



landstad said:


> you say  "*Please dont do anything with your voltages  " *what's the reason for that ? and at witch point should I start tweaking the voltages.?



When your cpu is not stable at the current clock settings. But voltage increases temperature and can damage the cpu if set too high


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> you say "*Please dont do anything with your voltages  " *what's the reason for that




You dont know what you are doing and i dont want you to damage your kit through ignorance.  

what @krusha03 said are wise words.



Spoiler: Badger hornography


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That's complete and utter bullshit, it's one of the best 970 boards out there for overclocking as it has 6+2 phases and a beefy vrm heatsink
> 
> 
> For windows reaction time an SSD will make a noticable difference. Overclocking the CPU not so much.
> ...



Okey.

Now i have turned off amd turbo/cool and quiet, and i'm ready for some testing.
Wich test mode should i run in OCCT, large or medium?

*EDIT: *Also raised my multiplier, so now it's say 3.8.
Did runs large test, and computer got blue screen couple seconds in to the test.

What is my next step, I have rasied the multiplier too 18.5


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> Okey.
> 
> Now i have turned off amd turbo/cool and quiet, and i'm ready for some testing.
> Wich test mode should i run in OCCT, large or medium?
> ...


Large as it tests the most ram thus fastest to find an error.


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Large as it tests the most ram thus fastest to find an error.


Did you see the last thing I wrote ?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> Did you see the last thing I wrote ?


Logic dictates to increase core voltage for stability at the given settings or keep the voltage the same and reduce the multiplier to have a stable system


----------



## st2000 (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> r windows reaction time an SSD will make a noticable difference. Overclocking the CPU not so much.


absolutely true(when i upgaraded my hdd to ssd, i cant do ANYTHING with my sisters computer - she had hdd for system, dont remember time when i was more unpleasant/angry)
dat lags, 3-4 secs waiting of every action and so on - dat realy is f*cking annoying

if i were you, i wont go for OCing
you can win 0.5 secs in best way, but it's too litle to even think about it/spend time on it
better go for ssd and feel yourself like a white man


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Logic dictates to increase core voltage for stability at the given settings or keep the voltage the same and reduce the multiplier to have a stable system



Yes, How do i adjust voltages carefully ?



st2000 said:


> absolutely true(when i upgaraded my hdd to ssd, i cant do ANYTHING with my sisters computer - she had hdd for system, dont remember time when i was more unpleasant/angry)
> dat lags, 3-4 secs waiting of every action and so on - dat realy is f*cking annoying
> 
> if i were you, i wont go for OCing
> ...



I have plans to buy my self a SDD, allready this week..


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> Okey.
> 
> Now i have turned off amd turbo/cool and quiet, and i'm ready for some testing.
> Wich test mode should i run in OCCT, large or medium?
> ...



I'll go for Prime95, you can download it from here. The reason for stability test apart from itself, it's that you want to isolate what's creating the problem if anyone happens. With that said, i'll download Prime95 and i'll do a 10min Small FFTs test (once you go to the Torture test in prime95 a window wlll pop-out letting you choose the test you want to run) cause it focuses just on the CPU itself, nothing more is tested. If it's not passing or you get a BSOD within the first 10-20 mins, yeah, definitely up a little bit the voltage within the CPU VCore.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2015)

@landstad you are not reading the guides or the posts.

Kindly prove me wrong.................. by getting your o/c right.   

I dont think you should be o/c ing at all to be Frank



Spoiler: Being Frank


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @landstad you are not reading the guides or the posts.
> 
> Kindly prove me wrong.................. by getting your o/c right.
> 
> ...


Im reading all what you guys have said, also checked out your links, i guess you have to try and fail to learn, nothing comes easy. And sorry if it seems that way, so much to remember, can't remember it all.


----------



## st2000 (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> I have plans to buy my self a SDD, allready this week


as i know there is some stuff to copy you system from hdd to ssd(well-known companies are putting acronis to ssd package to easily migrate from hdd to ssd)
my advice is to do clean install windows(when i cloned my system to ssd i got only half of it's speed - dont know why)


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> Im reading all what you guys have said, also checked out your links, i guess you have to try and fail to learn, nothing comes easy. And sorry if it seems that way, so much to remember, can't remember it all.



Yup, but also take in consideration a popular refrain that we say in spain (literal translation BTW) "Patience is the mother of Science" 

So keep calm, read, test and move on, just as an advice, overclocking can be sometimes frustrating and you have to be prepared to test & retest ... but when you accomplish it, it's just great


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> I'll go for Prime95, you can download it from here. The reason for stability test apart from itself, it's that you want to isolate what's creating the problem if anyone happens. With that said, i'll download Prime95 and i'll do a 10min Small FFTs test (once you go to the Torture test in prime95 a window wlll pop-out letting you choose the test you want to run) cause it focuses just on the CPU itself, nothing more is tested. If it's not passing or you get a BSOD within the first 10-20 mins, yeah, definitely up a little bit the voltage within the CPU VCore.


Okey, thanks.     Check out the fotos,  is it there i adjust voltage?


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> Okey, thanks.     Check out the fotos,  is there i adjust voltage?



I don't have that UEFI BIos yet and neither AMD .. but as far as I can see from the BIOS options, yeah, that's the place where you want to add some voltage to the CPU Core, how much? I really don't know cause i've been out of AMD overclocking since 2008 but i'm sure guys in the thread will also help with that =)


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 8, 2015)

> better go for ssd and feel yourself like a white man


Oh crap I'm not white till I have an ssd. What am I.  JK that sentence made me laugh.


----------



## st2000 (Mar 8, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Oh crap I'm not white


dont know if there is such idiom in english, but in russian that means "forget about any troubles and comfortably rest"

PS searched for english meaning and found some racist sh*t
sorry about that


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> Okey, thanks.     Check out the fotos,  is it there i adjust voltage?


Yep that's the place. You should be fine with at least up to +0.1V but dont just select that yet. Go up by +0.01V steps until it's stable. Use HWinfo for monitoring and note the voltage during load as there might be some voltage drop. With your cooling you should have no problem cooling the CPU with up to 1.45V



SirKeldon said:


> I'll go for Prime95, you can download it from here. The reason for stability test apart from itself, it's that you want to isolate what's creating the problem if anyone happens. With that said, i'll download Prime95 and i'll do a 10min Small FFTs test (once you go to the Torture test in prime95 a window wlll pop-out letting you choose the test you want to run) cause it focuses just on the CPU itself, nothing more is tested. If it's not passing or you get a BSOD within the first 10-20 mins, yeah, definitely up a little bit the voltage within the CPU VCore.



Small FFTs are good for heat production, Large are better for stability testing. I have also found  that my CPU never gets as hot as using prime / OCCT Large FFTs, let alone small. It is true thou that large FFTs test more ram but even every stress test uses the ram as well


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Yep that's the place. You should be fine with at least up to +0.1V but dont just select that yet. Go up by +0.01V steps until it's stable. Use HWinfo for monitoring and note the voltage during load as there might be some voltage drop. With your cooling you should have no problem cooling the CPU with up to 1.45V
> 
> 
> 
> Small FFTs are good for heat production, Large are better for stability testing. I have also found  that my CPU never gets as hot as using prime / OCCT Large FFTs, let alone small. It is true thou that large FFTs test more ram but even every stress test uses the ram as well




Now i have tried diffrent setups multiple test, and at x19 (3.800ghz) and 0.01v and 0.02v and 0.03v. it ran for 10 minutes with the FFTS test in prime, and i got blue screen on every test's. temprature was never over 40'c 

So i took i down a notch, 18.5 (3.700ghz) and 0.04v, the prime ran for about 20 minutes before i got blue screen.   Should i try increase Voltage a little more or should i just stop overclocking and just enjoy it as it is ?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> Now i have tried diffrent setups multiple test, and at x19 (3.800ghz) and 0.01v and 0.02v and 0.03v. it ran for 10 minutes with the FFTS test in prime, and i got blue screen on every test's. temprature was never over 40'c
> 
> So i took i down a notch, 18.5 (3.700ghz) and 0.04v, the prime ran for about 20 minutes before i got blue screen.   Should i try increase Voltage a little more or should i just stop overclocking and just enjoy it as it is ?


As i said you can do +0.1V no problem (about 1.45V) especially if the load temperatures are so low. Core temp should be lower than 62C iirc


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Small FFTs are good for heat production, Large are better for stability testing. I have also found  that my CPU never gets as hot as using prime / OCCT Large FFTs, let alone small. It is true thou that large FFTs test more ram but even every stress test uses the ram as well



Despite I didn't OC'd an AMD since 2008 so maybe things changed, but in my last years with just intel, it states plus or less like this: Small-FFT's stress primarily just the CPU and nothing more, so it's good to test just it and remove other parts (Cache/NB) from the stability equation. When you select Large-FFTs, P95 switches to run the FFTs in Place and then the Cache and FPU is really tested which outputs same heat as AIDA64 testing just FPU or LinPack. When you turn to "Blend", then mostly everything is tested, which is mostly "same" test as you do with OCCT with big quantity of memory.

Cheers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> just stop overclocking and just enjoy it as it is ?


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> As i said you can do +0.1V no problem (about 1.45V) especially if the load temperatures are so low. Core temp should be lower than 62C iirc





CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


have been running prime for 30 minuttes now, x18,5 +0.06v 3.7ghz.  Passed the 24 k test, still running the test 1,39v. 48temp stable


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> have been running prime for 30 minuttes now, x18,5 +0.06v 3.7ghz.  Passed the 24 k test, still running the test 1,39v. 48temp stable



Once you test the Small-FFTs for 20 mins and it's not BSODing ... you can move onto the Large-FFT's one to test completely all the components in your CPU.


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Once you test the Small-FFTs for 20 mins and it's not BSODing ... you can move onto the Large-FFT's one to test completely all the components in your CPU.


ran small-ffts for about 50 minutes without bsod appeared. 

How long should i run the large-ffts test ?
And what's my next step after that ?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> ran small-ffts for about 50 minutes without bsod appeared.
> 
> How long should i run the large-ffts test ?
> And what's my next step after that ?


I would leave OCCT testing the CPU + all ram overnight


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I would leave OCCT testing the CPU + all ram overnight



Okey, i'll try that.

Should I start the prosses again and go for 3.8-4.0 ghz ?


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 8, 2015)

landstad said:


> ran small-ffts for about 50 minutes without bsod appeared.
> 
> How long should i run the large-ffts test ?
> And what's my next step after that ?



You should run a 20 mins test with the "Large-FFT's" and check temperatures, if it passes ... then "Blend" test/OCCT test (with 80% of the memory) for some hours. If all of this passes, then i'll go to 3DMark for 4-5 runs, and then test your normal stuff for gaming or whatever.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 8, 2015)

All you need is this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/o...verclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys/0_100

by El "UFC makes me randy" Gappo

The order is important..Do everything in order..multiplier last.

I wouldn't run some heat-producing bench on a Thuban like that..
Hyper-Pi 32m twice..
Maybe 3 rounds of IBT..
If it passes that you should be good..
If you get BSODs..lower the OC a little.

*After seeing what motherboard you have: Do NOT use more than 1.4v vcore..
and don't push that board..definitely do NOT leave that thing running OCCT overnight unless you want to wake up to a smoked computer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database/0_100 Look at this chart.Heed it.

Eh..Your board is 8+2 phase..
It's about the best AMD MSI board there is...
I still wouldn't trust it, though 
It may be OK..
MSI VRMs are not known to be of highest quality, though.


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> All you need is this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/o...verclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys/0_100
> 
> by El "UFC makes me randy" Gappo
> ...





Thanks man, usefull stuff.. 

"Large-FFT's" "small-FFT's" and blend test. for about 50 minutes each.  and i have played games all day without any bsod, temprature have been stable at 35'c  

Do you think i can push cpu up too 4ghz with this board?


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 8, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> All you need is this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/o...verclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys/0_100
> 
> by El "UFC makes me randy" Gappo
> ...


Dude this has been the most unclear post i have ever read. You changed your opinion about his board in one post more times @landstad has changed hardware in all his threads on TPU. And he has been thru a lot in the past month


----------



## landstad (Mar 8, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Dude this has been the most unclear post i have ever read. You changed your opinion about his board in one post more times @landstad has changed hardware in all his threads on TPU. And he has been thru a lot in the past month



Hæhæhæ


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 9, 2015)

Take it for what it is..
I told ya once, I ain't tellin' you again 
From here out,It's on you.

It's like this:Yes your board is 8+2 phase..
but it's MSI ..i wouldn't trust it..might be OK for air/water clocks.

might blow up, too.

I wouldn't be running 4.3-4 daily on a Thuban with that board..

If you get 4.1-2 with say..1.42v vcore or less.. ok


----------



## landstad (Mar 9, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Take it for what it is..
> I told ya once, I ain't tellin' you again
> From here out,It's on you.
> 
> ...




I'll do some more reasearch before i try to clock more i think.

Should i monitor my motherboard to see if the clock is safe ? other test's than Prime and occt.
and how do i do that ?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

Pretty soon the only thing that will sensibly monitor your rig will be a smoke alarm.      

Google is your friend........... As is TPU but please do some reading.


----------



## landstad (Mar 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Pretty soon the only thing that will sensibly monitor your rig will be a smoke alarm.
> 
> Google is your friend........... As is TPU but please do some reading.



Yes Mr. 

I'm already in google reading 

it's the patience that don't exist, but guess i have to learn that too


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 9, 2015)

landstad said:


> I'll do some more reasearch before i try to clock more i think.
> 
> *Should i monitor my motherboard to see if the clock is safe ? other test's than Prime and occt.
> and how do i do that ?*



Some monitoring programs /motherboards have vrm temp sensors..  http://openhardwaremonitor.org/
I wouldn't run Prime or OCCT on a Thuban..
All that's going to do is make unnecessary heat and degrade chip prematurely.
I'd use Hyper Pi 32m : http://www.virgilioborges.com.br/hyperpi/


----------



## landstad (Mar 9, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Some monitoring programs /motherboards have vrm temp sensors..  http://openhardwaremonitor.org/
> I wouldn't run Prime or OCCT on a Thuban..
> All that's going to do is make unnecessary heat and degrade chip prematurely.
> I'd use Hyper Pi 32m : http://www.virgilioborges.com.br/hyperpi/



Okey, 

It says tmpin0-1-2  wich one is VRM temp ?
And how high can it be before i shut it down ?


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 9, 2015)

need pics..
printscreen+ paste to paint..


----------



## landstad (Mar 9, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> need pics..
> printscreen+ paste to paint..







http://www.overclock.net/t/1545389/msi-970-gaming-amd-phenom-tm-ii-x6-1100t-oc-help


EDIT: 2035.CET


When I tried to start up my computer with patchgaurd disabled, it shuted down..
Why would that happend ?

EDIT: @Schmuckley 

I asked you wich of the temp indicators that is VRM heatsink, never got any answear tho..


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 9, 2015)

I have no idea what patchguard is.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

landstad said:


> View attachment 63252
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1545389/msi-970-gaming-amd-phenom-tm-ii-x6-1100t-oc-help
> 
> ...


So they pretty much told you what I did. Up to 1.45V you should be fine and be careful that the core temperature doesnt go above 62C during stress testing. what is patch guard? do you mean boot or thermal guard?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

is patchguard one of these ?



Spoiler


----------



## landstad (Mar 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> is patchguard one of these ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


hehehe


----------



## landstad (Mar 9, 2015)

landstad said:


> hehehe






krusha03 said:


> So they pretty much told you what I did. Up to 1.45V you should be fine and be careful that the core temperature doesnt go above 62C during stress testing. what is patch guard? do you mean boot or thermal guard?



Yepp  

Google patch gaurd


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 9, 2015)

landstad said:


> Yepp
> 
> Google patch gaurd


I googled and couldnt find anything that looks relevant. Can you post a link


----------



## landstad (Mar 9, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I googled and couldnt find anything that looks relevant. Can you post a link


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2488560


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 9, 2015)

I tell you wat..
I've OC'd lots of Thubans and never run into patch guard 
Here's mah best one: http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn
I like that Thuban..I still have it.
Sure i could get $110 for it..eh..I'd rather keep it.
I have a true love for Thuban.


----------



## landstad (Mar 9, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> I tell you wat..
> I've OC'd lots of Thubans and never run into patch guard
> Here's mah best one: http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn
> I like that Thuban..I still have it.
> ...




You serious man, wow 6+ ghz  awsome 



@krusha03 

could you recomend some cooling for my VRM ?


EDIT: I found out, i could just use a fan


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 9, 2015)

landstad said:


> You serious man, wow 6+ ghz  awsome





please, please, please do more reading before you try and do what @Schmuckley has done, you have wrecked enough components recently,  

I would recomend one of these fans






 it is an 18 inch high velocity floor fan.


----------



## landstad (Mar 9, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> please, please, please do more reading before you try and do what @Schmuckley has done, you have wrecked enough components recently,
> 
> I would recomend one of these fans
> 
> ...



http://www.overclock.net/t/1545389/msi-970-gaming-amd-phenom-tm-ii-x6-1100t-oc-help#post_23644863

Check what they have said there. 

i'll try boost it up too 4ghz 

but first I have to cool my vrm, I have two 120" fans i can use, but i dono where VRM heatsink i located.. could you post a picture and point it out.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm guessing you have integrated sinks on your mobo..
I like these fans 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705003
The Gappo guide is the key..I swear it is..
He tells you how to do it..
I already knew that...but indeed he is correct  
PS: Don't expect 6.4 Ghz w/o LN2
Do expect 4.3=4.7
Don't overheat your chip..this is key.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

landstad said:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/1545389/msi-970-gaming-amd-phenom-tm-ii-x6-1100t-oc-help#post_23644863
> 
> Check what they have said there.
> 
> ...



The vrm heatsink is the one left from the cpu socket. Between the socket and the I/o back panel


----------



## landstad (Mar 10, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> I'm guessing you have integrated sinks on your mobo..
> I like these fans
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705003
> The Gappo guide is the key..I swear it is..
> ...


Yes I have two fans like that.
okey.

62c is the limit right ?

I try push it up to 4ghz then i'm satisfied, and i'll see 17 march, how good that is for the new battlefield game. 






krusha03 said:


> The vrm heatsink is the one left from the cpu socket. Between the socket and the I/o back panel


 how can i get a fan over there? Equip it in ti my side panel..?



 maybee this would work.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a ram cooler there. You can try something like you did with the zip ties also but see if you can secure it below the radiator


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Also is your case bent in the back?


----------



## landstad (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Also is your case bent in the back?


Did not know that, didnt see it before now


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ah man you can't catch a break can you


----------



## landstad (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Ah man you can't catch a break can you



Hehe i know rigth 

Is there a good fan control software out there ? 

The fans are running on 2500rpm constant, kinda noisy :S


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

The motherboard itselft should have a pwm mod.  If that doesn't work check out speedfan


----------



## landstad (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> The motherboard itselft should have a pwm mod.  If that doesn't work check out speedfan



Any other than speedfan ? 
that's easyer to operate.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

The program that comes with your board. Msi cell or whatever it's called. SpeedFan is not that complicate,  just read the description and you should be good to go


----------



## landstad (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> The program that comes with your board. Msi cell or whatever it's called. SpeedFan is not that complicate,  just read the description and you should be good to go



I find speedfan really complicated. to tech for me.  i need a software where a can roll a wheel or something like that to change the rpm. 

Msi command center you mean ?  It wont let me configure the 2 additional fans i added, for some reason


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Are those Fans pwm (4 pin)? And is the socket where they are plugged in 4 or 3 pin. If it's 3 pin you may be out of luck. Otherwise speedfan may be your only option


----------



## landstad (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Are those Fans pwm (4 pin)? And is the socket where they are plugged in 4 or 3 pin. If it's 3 pin you may be out of luck. Otherwise speedfan may be your only option



It's 4 pins on the motherboard

and the fans are 3 pins =p  the 4th pin is for controlling the fan isnt it ? ^^,

deleted speed fan, cause it would not work, i think i did all rigth to thou.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

If it's 4 pin on the motherboard it should work with speedfan. That's what I am doing on my pc


----------



## landstad (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> If it's 4 pin on the motherboard it should work with speedfan. That's what I am doing on my pc


Okey.  
i guess i have to try over


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Do or do not. There is no try


----------



## landstad (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Do or do not. There is no try


Hehe 

do then i guess. 

but now i have entred speed fan, and a set all pwm1-2-3 to 0%  but nothing happens.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Look into the settings if there are more. My motherboard had 6 but only 2 where actually working


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 10, 2015)

Google is awesome sometimes. Check this thread you you have to use the msi control center 

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2227034/msi-970-gaming-pwm-fan-problem.html


----------



## landstad (Mar 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Google is awesome sometimes. Check this thread you you have to use the msi control center
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2227034/msi-970-gaming-pwm-fan-problem.html



that answeard it. 

solved it by seting the vrm fan to sysfan2, now i can use MSI CC.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 10, 2015)

landstad said:


> Yes I have two fans like that.
> okey.
> 
> 62c is the limit right ?
> ...


 I like it!


----------



## xvi (Mar 11, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>


~1.54v on Thuban?!! That's insane! He never fully loads it either.

..but +1. There are guides everywhere.


----------



## landstad (Mar 24, 2015)

Should i unlock core?  I have reached +1.1v now (1.456v)  instant blue screen, could it be caused by my dram? Should oi try tweak my memory?    @krusha03 @xvi. @Schmuckley


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 24, 2015)

I wouldn't trust more than 1.4v on any MSI board..
Expect 4.2 Ghz..
Get the CPU/NB from 2600/3200
maybe around 2400 max on HT link..
Keep the temps down.
6-core Thubans do not unlock.
Ask me how I know you didn't read El Gappo's guide .

http://www.overclock.net/t/777378/o...verclocking-guide-with-too-many-smileys/0_100

You know..I wrote a guide like this and published it the day after he made that..then someone pointed me to his guide..so I read it..
and realized..He has a much better way with words .
Deleted thread.
The order is important. Do everything in the order specified.
I've already said this twice,no?
A) Do RAMs
B) Do CPU/NB
C) Do HT link
D) Do Multiplier

Also,try raising NB voltage to 1.26v and CPU/NB voltage to 1.34-7v


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 24, 2015)

landstad said:


> Should i unlock core?  I have reached +1.1v now (1.456v)  instant blue screen, could it be caused by my dram? Should oi try tweak my memory?    @krusha03 @xvi. @Schmuckley


You can unlock the core. What ram did you get? 1.45V is fine but dont go more than that. Why arent u using XMP? What are your temps


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd just try to tighten up the timings @ 1600-ish.
You can't really juice RAM hard with AMD..
I would say stay less than 1.73v to be safe.
*How to lower ram timings: *Lower the 4 settings cL,trcd,trp,tras) 1 setting at a time.one notch at a time .lower it..reboot..see if post..lower 1 more..reboot..etc..until you don't POST;then go back to the last one that worked..this will put you in the ballpark
with AMD,TRAS should be sum of 1st 3 primary timings.
Pretty sure TRFC can be TRAS + highest of the 3 primary timings.
i.e: 7-7-7-21-28
or..
6-8-6-20-28
The TRAS thing is not a hard rule,just a general guideline


----------



## landstad (Mar 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> You can unlock the core. What ram did you get? 1.45V is fine but dont go more than that. Why arent u using XMP? What are your temps




Memory:Crucial DDR3 BallistiX Sport 1600MHz 16GB (4GB4),

I was wondering about xmp, i could enable that.

In bios the temp says 43.
Hwmonitor says 28
OCCT says 32
EDIT: msi command center says 28 aswell.
thats wierd rigth ?

Wont try nothing, before i can find the rigth temp.




Schmuckley said:


> I wouldn't trust more than 1.4v on any MSI board..
> Expect 4.2 Ghz..
> Get the CPU/NB from 2600/3200
> maybe around 2400 max on HT link..
> ...




I have been in google for about 3hours now, reading about thuban. but i'm actualy gonna listen to you this time, and read the guide 

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/596023-Dolk-s-Guide-to-the-Phenom-II
have been reading this one, seems like a nice guide


*EDIT: I got fan for the vrm heatsink.*
Started over, 20xmultiplier,4ghz, +0,7v = 1.424 and enabled xmp. At +0.6 it would not boot. 






Now i think something its wrong with hw monitor, RPM of fan's says 3000rpm, and the are not speeding at all.

Now i cant get post screen, omg fml dont say i just broke something..... I was loading defaults and then raised just the multiplier to20x 4ghz, then saved and quited,for so go to setup and raise voltage, but itj wouldnt post. Gonna try clear cmos and restart bios.         Worked to clear cmos i think, i,m actually gonna stop ocing, and start reading alot more, maybee just buy a new cpu.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 24, 2015)

landstad said:


> Now i cant get post screen, omg fml dont say i just broke something..... I was loading defaults and then raised just the multiplier to20x 4ghz, then saved and quited,for so go to setup and raise voltage, but itj wouldnt post. Gonna try clear cmos and restart bios.         Worked to clear cmos i think, i,m actually gonna stop ocing, and start reading alot more, maybee just buy a new cpu.


just clear the cmos and you will be fine.


----------



## landstad (Mar 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> just clear the cmos and you will be fine.



I did that, and it worked.

Can i get 4ghz, without toucing httlink cpu-nb?

I tried

20x multip = 4ghz, 1.426 voltage.

also enabled XMP and it adjusted it self  to 9-9-9-24 1.5 something voltage.
i booted and were in window for like 5-10 minutes before it shuted down.
So what's the next move from there.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 24, 2015)

landstad said:


> I did that, and it worked.
> 
> Can i get 4ghz, without toucing httlink cpu-nb?
> 
> ...


you shouldn't touch ht cpu nb freq. leave them at default. whe whole point if xmp is that it sets everything automatically so you shouldn't set things for the ram itself unless you wanna tweak the settings (you don't).

overclocking depends on your chip and settings so you may or may not get 4ghz, its not guaranteed. why did your pc shut down?blue screen or temperature? try more voltage.


----------



## landstad (Mar 24, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> you shouldn't touch ht cpu nb freq. leave them at default. whe whole point if xmp is that it sets everything automatically so you shouldn't set things for the ram itself unless you wanna tweak the settings (you don't).
> 
> overclocking depends on your chip and settings so you may or may not get 4ghz, its not guaranteed. why did your pc shut down?blue screen or temperature? try more voltage.



It was not overheating, mabyee lack of voltage.

try bump it up to 1.45 then...

@Schmuckley


EDIT: 22:19

Now i tried with 4ghz 20x multip 1.456v, and it wouldn't post.
had to clear cmos.

@krusha03


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> *you shouldn't touch ht cpu nb freq. leave them at default. whe whole point if xmp is that it sets everything automatically so you shouldn't set things for the ram itself unless you wanna tweak the settings *(you don't).
> 
> overclocking depends on your chip and settings so you may or may not get 4ghz, its not guaranteed. why did your pc shut down?blue screen or temperature? try more voltage.


What?
OCing the CPU/NB is what allows you to get higher clocks.
It's really the 1st thing you should do..
AND it speeds everything up.


----------



## landstad (Mar 25, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> What?
> OCing the CPU/NB is what allows you to get higher clocks.
> It's really the 1st thing you should do..
> AND it speeds everything up.



Yes, okey.

Mabyee i shouldnt use XMP, cause it looks like I can't boot when it's activated.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> What?
> OCing the CPU/NB is what allows you to get higher clocks.
> It's really the 1st thing you should do..
> AND it speeds everything up.


Have you really ever overclocked an amd athlon? or are you just pulling random facts out of your ass?



landstad said:


> Yes, okey.
> 
> Mabyee i shouldnt use XMP, cause it looks like I can't boot when it's activated.


I just realized what you meant by Crucial DDR3 BallistiX Sport 1600MHz 16GB (*4GB4*). You have 4 sticks right? The memory controller which is on your CPU in the phenom does not support DDR3 @ 1600Mhz with 4 sticks. Set it manually to DDR3 1333 MHz. You wont loose anything in gaming anyway. Alternatively you can try increasing the voltage of your CPU/NB voltage ~1.3v and also sticks to ~1.65V and see if that helps running them at 1600Mhz


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> *Have you really ever overclocked an amd athlon? or are you just pulling random facts out of your ass?*
> 
> 
> I just realized what you meant by Crucial DDR3 BallistiX Sport 1600MHz 16GB (*4GB4*). You have 4 sticks right? The memory controller which is on your CPU in the phenom does not support DDR3 @ 1600Mhz with 4 sticks. Set it manually to DDR3 1333 MHz. You wont loose anything in gaming anyway. Alternatively you can try increasing the voltage of your CPU/NB voltage ~1.3v and also sticks to ~1.65V and see if that helps running them at 1600Mhz



9 Athlons,1 Opteron 1210,7 Deneb/Thubans,3 Semprons...that are posted.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> http://hwbot.org/user/schmuckley/#Hardware_Library


Thank you for your link. I don't have hwbot account but I have overclocked a number of 939/AM3+ CPUs  and at least for AM3 what I can say is that running the HT link and NB link at the same speed helps to push the CPU further. I have never seen that increasing your HT / NB clock past the rated frequencies to help pushing the CPU further but on the contrary to show instabilities sooner. I have not overclocked a phenom myself but AMD X2s/X4s/FX. Times and technology change but I started with overclocking AMD K-6 and Pentium Is so it's not like i dont know what I am talking about as well


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I think Chip lotto is applying here.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think Chip lotto is applying here.


the fact that he cant even boot at stock with the XMP profile makes me thing it's the memory controller on the cpu that cant handle 4 sticks @ 1600Mhz


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 25, 2015)

Sometimes those x.m.p. things can be weird..trying to auto-set things wrong..
I'd put it on manual.
Keep the RAM around 1600-ish.
Those are probably Micron sticks..I'd give them up to 1.68v for daily..
on AMD..
see how well they tighten up.
OC cpu/nb..
Here's how my settings look (from memory)
Vcore: 1.44 (I have a CHV, though) ..and water cooling
CPU/NB: 1.37v
NB: 1.26v
HT link: 22-something
CPU/NB: 2800Mhz
REf clock: 240-ish i think..
RAM: 15-something Mhz @ 7-8-8-20-28 1t (Samsung 4gb sticks)
DRAM voltage 1.68v
HT link V: 1.24


----------



## landstad (Mar 25, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Sometimes those x.m.p. things can be weird..trying to auto-set things wrong..
> I'd put it on manual.


No i got bsod without any clock, loaded defaults.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 25, 2015)

Put it on manual with everything on AUTO
then start tweaking things one at a time..
Save profile every other boot or so..
That way if you take a wrong turn,you're not back to square 1.


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah what schmuckley said, XMP is for Intel and doesn't work as advertised on AMD half the time. Manual timings are a must and the NB is crucial for overclocking a PII or Thuban.
So for 4.0 you should have a minimum of 2600 NB speed and with that 1100T if it's not posting at 1.45v, that one will likely need 1.5v in or around that any way. There were some really good ones and some not so good ones.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> Yeah what schmuckley said, XMP is for Intel and doesn't work as advertised on AMD half the time. Manual timings are a must and the NB is crucial for overclocking a PII or Thuban.
> So for 4.0 you should have a minimum of 2600 NB speed and with that 1100T if it's not posting at 1.45v, that one will likely need 1.5v in or around that any way. There were some really good ones and some not so good ones.


Odd DOCP (XMP) works on my 2133 ram and I run it atthat with the cpu itsrlf at 4.7GHz on stock vcore


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

Knocking the multiplier DOWN by 0.5 or 1.0 can help with achieving higher speeds. I have experience with Athlons and Phenoms (BE).


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 25, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Odd DOCP (XMP) works on my 2133 ram and I run it atthat with the cpu itsrlf at 4.7GHz on stock vcore


That's good. DOCP isn't XMP and I don't use it either. You may find that with a different BIOS version on the same board and ram that the DOCP won't work very well. MB don't always pick up the SPD from the ram properly and can cause you a whole lot of grief.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

While i agree that setting the timings manually it's a better option, you need to know what you are doing. Also at least when i overclock the CPU and try to find the limit i tend to underclock the ram and the rest of the things that might hold me back. Only then i find the max clock that my CPU can achieve i start tweaking the ram


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 25, 2015)

I found a link to some testing I did that shows exactly what I was saying in my previous post. The MB depending on BIOS version was reading the ram incorrectly http://www.overclockers.com/forums/...Putzen-Round?p=7657778&viewfull=1#post7657778


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> I found a link to some testing I did that shows exactly what I was saying in my previous post. The MB depending on BIOS version was reading the ram incorrectly http://www.overclockers.com/forums/...Putzen-Round?p=7657778&viewfull=1#post7657778


That is true but this is coming from the AMD website

*Integrated DRAM Controller with AMD Memory Optimizer Technology*

A high-bandwidth, low-latency integrated memory controller
Supports PC2-8500 (DDR2-1066); PC2-6400 (DDR2-800), PC2-5300 (DDR2-667), PC2-4200 (DDR2-533) or PC2-3200 (DDR2-400) SDRAM unbuffered DIMMs – AM2+
Support for unregistered DIMMs up to PC2 8500(DDR2-1066MHz) and PC3 10600 (DDR3-1333MHz) – AM3
Up to 17.1GB/s memory bandwidth for DDR2 and up to 21GB/s memory bandwidth for DDR3
Benefit: Quick access to system memory for better performance.

Afaik Phenom does not support officially DDR3 1600, that is not saying it wont work but having 4 sticks will probably require upping the voltage of the CPU-NB and the memory sticks themselves even when running everything on stock. This will require testing to find stable settings. Underclocking the ram to <1333MHz will allow him to isolate the cpu and find it's limit first. XMP profiles work fine with my AMD FX


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 25, 2015)

Good point but any that I have had especially the thubans will handle 1600+. As you say though 16Gb may be a bit harder to stabilize. For testing it may be a good idea to remove two sticks. I still feel though the biggest hold up here for 4.0 is V_Core.  From my experience , like I said earlier if he can't get it to boot at 1.45 it's going to need a big bump in voltage to get over that hump. If that doesn't work then I'd examine the ram/nb situation


----------



## vega22 (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> the fact that he cant even boot at stock with the XMP profile makes me thing it's the memory controller on the cpu that cant handle 4 sticks @ 1600Mhz



^^^^

this.

i think you should be able to get them close by setting the ddrvolts/timings and maybe a slight bump to nb/cpu>nb voltages.

that might help or hinder nb speed idk.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Johan45 said:


> That's good. DOCP isn't XMP and I don't use it either. You may find that with a different BIOS version on the same board and ram that the DOCP won't work very well. MB don't always pick up the SPD from the ram properly and can cause you a whole lot of grief.



On latest stable release, DOCP i use xmp profile 2 which my ram is rated for.


----------



## landstad (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey guys.

Now i finnaly have mann'd my self up to clock the computer..
last time it wouldnt start up..

this is the setup

20x multiplier = 4ghz
+1.1v 1.456v cpu

Cpu/nb 2800, 1.25v

ram down clock to 1333

temprature stable at 30c,

Have been runing it for a short time, gonna start prime95 and see how it goes.


EDIT 1148:

Is VIN 3 in hw monitor Cpu/nb voltpower ?

It says 1.388.

another Q, There is a thing call'd CPU CORE CONTROLL, in bios. should that be disabled ?
i stand's on auto now or enebled cant remeber
@krusha03

Edit 1220:

after 20 minutes in windows i got bsod, So now i set the CPU Vcore to (+1.2)=1.472v.
And i saw that the cpu np voltage only was 1.23,v so i set that up to 1.25 now.
and i set the ram to 1600ish

But in bios the temprature said 47, but in OCCT and hwmonitor it says 30c ish.






EDIT 12:28


----------



## landstad (Apr 11, 2015)

Now the CPU VCORE is 1.480v. and CPU NB 1.300
ram 1333 1.5volt...

have tried sevral options below that with no succses, the mhz on cpu nb is 2800, should i try go down to 2600 ? and should i use the xmp profiles ? Unlock cpu core maybee ? one said don't do that, one guy told me do it.

to be honest i think i can't go more up on the voltages now.


Can the bsod messages tell me whats could cause the bsod?


Datamaskinen startet på nytt etter en feilkontroll. Feilkontrollen var: 0x00000101 (0x0000000000000021, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffff88002d41180, 0x0000000000000004). Dump ble lagret i: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Rapport-ID: 041115-51074-01.


Also got this one two times : 0x00000050 

I seems like it's and conflict between gpu driver and SP1

I do now use 144hz, should i go back to 60 hz when i'm trying to clock my pc ?




"Hi,

According to your dump file the issue is with your *Processor*. This occurs when the processor is nonresponsive or is deadlocked.

Possible Solutions :

a) BIOS bug
b) a driver whose activity is causing the target processor to lock up
c) a hardware defect (temperature, voltage, dust, RFI, outright borkedness...)
- H2SO4
For more info http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000101"

I found this when i googled it.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 11, 2015)

Use HWinfo for monitoring and I don't get the screen-shots all of them are during idle. Post one during load


----------



## landstad (Apr 11, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Use HWinfo for monitoring and I don't get the screen-shots all of them are during idle. Post one during load



Okey. I can't cause I get instant blue screen,

See on this picture if my settings are rigth, or i have done something wrong.

EDIT: 1400:

Do the hw info save the monitoring info when the computer goes into bsod ?
Do I have to configure it ?
or do i have to take print screen ?


Sorry if i ask questions I allready have asked and for stupid questions, better safe than sorry


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 11, 2015)

That means your overclock is not stable. Try reducing the clock a bit. Also press on the sensors button to get the actual temperatures and voltages


----------



## landstad (Apr 11, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> That means your overclock is not stable. Try reducing the clock a bit. Also press on the sensors button to get the actual temperatures and voltages


I'll try 3,8ghz then.         Could you tell what is what of those temprature indications


----------



## landstad (Apr 11, 2015)

Manage'd to get 3,7 ghz once again... 18.5x multiplier 1.408voltage..
Everything else on stock.

If i'm gonna go higher I think i need to read alot more, to get an better understandig of all this  so much... Think acctually i have said that before but....

Ran prime95, Small test 20 minutes, second test 20 minutes, blend for an hour.. now i'm gonna test with some gaming, guess it will work out like last time, no bsod what so ever.
vrm heatsink temprature was never over 58c, CPU was stable at 50c

How do i read the CSV file from Sensor monitoring(hwmonitor) ?

Thanks for all help in this thread guys,  
appreciate it


----------

